# Setting correct kernel config for Broadcom sta

## zomzilla

Hi all,

I've been trying to set the LIB80211 config option, but i cannot find it anywhere, and searching using backslash suggests it depends on other kernel options (i dont know which ones as only the first few fit withing the menu)

Does anyone know what is required to set this option? (manual editing of .config doesnt work; it just reverts it)

Thank you in advance for any information.

----------

## ppurka

 *zomzilla wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I've been trying to set the LIB80211 config option, but i cannot find it anywhere, and searching using backslash suggests it depends on other kernel options (i dont know which ones as only the first few fit withing the menu)

 Right arrow scrolls right   :Wink: 

----------

## DONAHUE

[*] Networking support  --->

-*-   Wireless  --->

--- Wireless                                                    

<M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API                     

[ ]     nl80211 testmode command                                

[ ]     enable developer warnings                               

[ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging                           

[ ]     enable powersave by default                             

[ ]     cfg80211 DebugFS entries                                

[*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility              

< >   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)           

Device Drivers  --->

[*] Network device support  --->

[*]   Wireless LAN  ---> Select only

<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection  --> under this heading

edit to correct previous wrong advice

----------

## zomzilla

@ppurka

 i thought so, but it doesnt work for some reason

@DONAHUE

 that didnt work; it says LIB80211 isnt enabled and MAC80211 is when it wants them the other way round

----------

## DONAHUE

edited to correct my previous bad advice to something that works

----------

## zomzilla

Thanks you, I will try it out soon to confirm

EDIT

OK so after this i had another problem; i'll post the solution for other people who run into it.

This failure occurs:

```
Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link 'Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing wl module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work wl.ko 

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo'

CFG80211 API is prefered for this kernel version

Using CFG80211 API

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/shared/linux_osl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c: In function 'wl_cfg80211_join_ibss':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:745:26: error: 'struct cfg80211_ibss_params' has no member named 'channel'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:1644:2: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:1644:2: warning: (near initialization for 'wl_cfg80211_ops.scan') [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:1649:2: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:1649:2: warning: (near initialization for 'wl_cfg80211_ops.set_tx_power') [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:1650:2: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:1650:2: warning: (near initialization for 'wl_cfg80211_ops.get_tx_power') [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c: In function 'wl_update_bss_info':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:2077:11: error: 'struct cfg80211_bss' has no member named 'information_elements'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.c:2078:15: error: 'struct cfg80211_bss' has no member named 'len_information_elements'

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1736:1: warning: 'wl_set_multicast_list' defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

make: *** [wl.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo'

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

grab this patch https://launchpadlibrarian.net/137823324/3.8.patch (credit goes to someone at Arch AUR apparently) and patch it to the ebuild.

the patch will allow the driver to build with 3.8 series

----------

